# Trying to find out some info about this Kahr



## HandGunGuy (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay, So i have always admired Kahr hand guns, but figured I wasn't a corporate big wig, or a Spy with bottomless pockets.. So i never bought one due to cost. While I won't get into the details of how much i paid for this particular wonder.. lets just say it was more than i have ever paid for a hand gun, and one used at that. Now here is my trouble, the gun shop told me this was some factory specialty order that they did in the factory as a custom piece for a customer. When I had them run the serial number.. their computers only could tell me when it was manufactured, and they couldn't tell me anything else about the fire arm. *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:KahrK91998early.jpg* this is a pic of the fire arm. It seems to have a Nickel finish that is high polished. With Gold plating on trigger, mag release, screws, slide release, back plate.. also it has a metal frame that is black highly polished. It does not appear to be coated, blasted or redone in anyway shape or form as the etching of the serial numbers etc.. are that when they were engraved in. and not covered over. According to the box it came it is labeled K9,9mm,Nickel,K9091. Any history or known factory custom/ limited edition knowledge would be great.. I was told it was a pistol made in 1998 by Kahr. I am more than baffled why Kahr told me they deleted records of finishes ect. to make room on their computer data base, as Colt and other manufactures still have this data from well the beginning of time.


----------

